# [PC,Ü3️⃣0️⃣] Multigaming Community



## -P4InKiLLeR- (28. Juli 2015)

*[PC,Ü3️⃣0️⃣] Multigaming Community*

Hallo,

wir sind eine kleine Ü30 Multi-Gaming Community bei
der Ihr keinerlei Verpflichtungen habt!

Unsere Spielzeit liegt meistens abends zum Feierabend aber bedingt durch Schichtarbeit
sind auch tagsüber oder spät in der Nacht immer ein paar Spieler bei uns anzutreffen!

Wir spielen ohne Stress & Zwang denn wir möchten einfach nach
der Arbeit ein paar gemütliche Runden drehen und dabei abschalten!

Des weiteren haben wir auf unserem Teamspeak Server einige Radio
MusicBots die von allen Reg.Mitgliedern kostenlos genutzt werden können!


▧ Was bieten wir:

▣ Mitglieder: 100+
▣ Atmosphäre: spaßige Feierabendzocker/zockerinnen
▣ Unkosten für Mitglieder: keine
▣ Durchschnittsalter: ca.25-65
▣ Webseite: Forum Styles [Battlefield, Battlenet, Steam ect.]
▣ Teamspeak: 512 Slots + 8 MusicBots
▣ GameServer: Battlefield 3
▣ Spielerregionen: DE, AUT, CH, FR, IT


▧ Was erwarten wir:

▣ Mindestalter: 20+
▣ Spieler Erfahrungen: egal [Rang im Spiel ect.]
▣ Spielweise: keine Einzelkämpfer [Teamplayer]
▣ Einstellung: Spieler die ein festes zu Hause suchen [keine ClanHoper]
▣ Kommunikation: Teamspeak [Headset]


▧ Was spielen wir:

Eine vollständige Liste findet Ihr unter diesem  LINK

▧ Wo spielen wir:

Webseite: hardcoregamer.eu
Teamspeak: hardcoregamer.eu [PW im Forum]



MfG der STAFF


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (22. Dezember 2015)

Wir suchen immer noch,allen schöne Weihnachten hier


----------



## VegaZz88 (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

bin 27 und suche noch nette Leute zum Zocken.
Zocke zurzeit zwar nicht mehr die Spiele die du angegeben hast, aber wäre bereit mir BF oder Diablo zu zulegen.


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo Vega,

dann schau einfach mal bei uns vorbei 


MfG

HARDCOREGAMER - Startseite


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (14. Mai 2016)

Wir suchen immer noch,bevorzugt MultiGamer denn wir zockn nicht nur ein Spiel 

*Was wir Zocken:
*
# Diablo 3 HardCore Only [Season / NonSeason]
# Heroes of the Storm 
# BF.2,3,4 
# StarCraft 2 ect.

Allen schöne Pfingsten hier,MfG
_____________________
hardcoregamer.eu


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (4. Juni 2016)

Wir suchen noch,allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (24. Juni 2016)

Wir suchen immer noch,allen ein schönes Wochenende 


MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (12. September 2016)

Morgen,


wir suchen noch bevorzugt MultiGamer 


*Was zocken wir:*


*#* Diablo 3 [HardCore Only | Season + NonSeason]
*#* Battlefield alle Teile [HardCore Only soweit im Spiel verfügbar]
*#* Heroes of the Storm 
*#* StarCraft 2 
*#* Hearthstone
*#* Wreckfest
*#* Rocket League
*#* Grim Dawn
*#* Minecraft 
*#* World of Warcraft
*#* Overwatch


Allen eine schöne Woche  


MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (9. Dezember 2016)

Wir suchen noch,allen ein schönes Wochenende 


MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo,


wir hoffen Ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht und wir wünschen 
Euch ein gesundes neues 2017 


MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (11. Februar 2017)

Wir suchen noch,allen ein schönes Wochenende,


MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (2. Juni 2017)

Wir wünschen allen ein paar schöne Feiertage,MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (28. Juni 2017)

Wir suchen wieder 

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (11. Oktober 2017)

Wir suchen noch 

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (22. Dezember 2017)

Wir suchen noch 

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (22. September 2018)

Hallo,

wir suchen noch,allen eine schönes Wochenende  

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (13. Januar 2019)

Wir suchen noch 

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (30. Januar 2019)

Wir suchen noch 



MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (9. März 2019)

Hallo,

wir suchen noch,allen eine schönes Wochenende  

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (13. Juli 2019)

Wir suchen noch,allen ein schönes Wochenende ??????



MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

wir suchen noch Mitglieder,allen einen schönen Feiertag Morgen 

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (28. Dezember 2019)

Wir suchen noch,allen ein schönes Wochenende 


MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (9. März 2020)

Wir suchen noch 

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (12. August 2021)

Wir suchen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Batze (12. August 2021)

-P4InKiLLeR- schrieb:


> Wir suchen noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach schon wieder. Hihi.

Habe mich bei euch aber mal ein wenig Umgeschaut. Sind ja doch ein paar Spiele, zumindest im Forum wo ich mitreden könnte.
Das was mich gerade Wundert und ja fast begeistert, ihr nutzt noch u.A. TS.  
Das Forum scheint auch ganz gut strukturiert zu sein, und ist auch noch meine Lieblinks/Top Forensoftware, die ich seit Erscheinen schon kenne, eben das WBB .
Ich glaube ich melde mich mal an.


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (26. Oktober 2021)

Wir suchen noch  MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (12. Februar 2022)

Wir spielen jetzt auch Lost Ark,,,

wenn Du nicht allein spielen möchtest schau bei uns vorbei:









						hardcoregamer.eu
					

pc multigaming community




					hardcoregamer.eu
				




Allen ein schönes Wochenende 😏


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (18. August 2022)

Trotz Sommerhitze sind wir immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern,,,

hier gehts lang: hardcoregamer.eu

Gruß Nico 😉


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (27. November 2022)

Mahlzeit,,,

wir suchen noch,,,allen einen schönen 1sten Advent...😉


----------

